# Happy New Year 2020!



## Frederik Magle

It's 1 a.m. on January 1st, 2020 here in Denmark now, and I wish you all members and staff of Talk Classical a very happy new year! 

Best regards - and good wishes for the new year and the 20s ahead!
-Frederik

:tiphat::trp::cheers:


----------



## haydnguy

Frederik Magle said:


> It's 1 a.m. on January 1st, 2020 here in Denmark now, and I wish you all members and staff of Talk Classical a very happy new year!
> 
> Best regards - and good wishes for the new year and the 20s ahead!
> -Frederik
> 
> :tiphat::trp::cheers:


Happy New Year to you, Mr. Magle.


----------



## Ingélou

Wishing you & your family & friends a Happy & Healthy New Year, Mr Magle. :tiphat:


----------



## Art Rock

Happy New Year to you and all TC members!


----------



## elgar's ghost

And from me.nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Biwa

Akeome! Kotoyoro! :cheers:

Happy New Year from Japan! :tiphat:


----------



## Barbebleu

Happy new year to you and yours, Mr Magle and to all my fellow posters on TC.


----------



## CnC Bartok

^^^^^ Ditto wot he said!


----------

